# Nick's Deer Hunt "A Real Inspiration"



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

Nick's Deer Hunt "A Real Inspiration"

We at "A Hunt Above" had the opportunity to meet an outstanding young man. This young mans name is Nick. Nick was born with Hanhart Syndrome TypeII; a rare genetic disorder shared with only 11 other people. That means he has no legs, only one arm and only one finger. Nick is 13 years old. Nick said "My parents just keep encouraging me to do stuff like, don't give up and keep trying. If you fall down, get back up." Also his parents said, "We're supposed to be heroes to our children, but Nick is a hero to us. He's proved to be a real trooper, and our hero."

Meet Nick










Nick and his father, Mike, arrived at the "A Hunt Above" camp in Holmes County on Friday Dec. 3, 2010. When we met Nick he was all smiles and ready to start his adventure for a whitetail deer in Mississippi. After getting unpacked and settled we ask Nick if he was ready for the hunt the following day. He said he sure was ready. Since it was early, we ask if he felt up to doing a hunt that Friday evening. We could tell by the look in his eyes what the answer was, so off we went. After getting Nick and his dad settled in his stand it wasn't long before they started seeing deer. Nick made a shot on a doe late in the evening, but after several hours of tracking the deer was not found.

The following day we went to West Wynne Farms, owned by Don Wynne, where the MS Outdoors TV crew and host met us.

We went to the shooting range to check Nick's gun.










After enjoying a big lunch we settled in our evening hunting spot, which overlooked a nice green field.

The inside of the "Shooting House". We were really roughing it out in the cold.










It wasn't long before we started seeing deer. We counted over 25 deer mostly does and yearlings and one young buck.










Then all of the sudden an 8 point walks out in the field. Everyone started their task of getting Nick ready for the shot. We all got prepared with the camera and positioning Nick for a shot. My what an awesome shot Nick made. He downed the 8 point and everyone was high five's and hugs.

Here's Nick with his 8 point










Nick was really excited and posed for the pictures. 
Here is the whole clan that helped make Nick's day.










Nick is a real inspiration and touched many people this weekend. We would like to thank all the sponsors who made this trip possible for Nick. Especially we would like to thank Don Wynne and his wife Beth for the food they prepared and their place to hunt. 
Also, a big thank you to Gina Russell and for the MS Outdoors crew for filming this hunt, which will be forever memories for Nick and his family. 
Thank you to Joe's Taxidermy in Lexington, MS. for providing a mount for Nick's buck. 
Please be in prayer for Nick as he works to get prosthetic legs fitted and to continue to be an inspiration to everyone he meets.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome story. Glad he didn't let anything dampen his love for the outdoors.


----------

